# A Rose by any other name.



## littleowl (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2015)

Ohhh that is truly stunning LO...do you know what type of Rose it is?


----------



## littleowl (Jun 20, 2015)

No sorry I am not up on Flowers and things.


----------

